# Stop Light Timer



## PEF

¿Cómo se traduce el término *stop* en este contexto???

Stop Light Timer


----------



## la_machy

Apaga el despertador! o Apaga la alarma!


Saludos


----------



## PEF

y el light timer?? no es temporizador con luz....??


----------



## la_machy

Lo siento, pensé que hablabas de la expresión, pero ya ví tu link.
La verdad no sé exactamente de que hablan pero me imagino que es un tipo de cronómetro con luz.

Esperemos un nativo.

Saludos


----------



## PEF

Claro, para colmo no tengo más contexto, ni una descripción del producto. Qué pasa si omito el "stop"?


----------



## la_machy

Bueno, estarás de acuerdo que si es un cronómetro, tiene que detenerse en algún momento ¿cierto?. Si le quitas la palabra ''stop'' a lo mejor le quitas el significado de que es un cronómetro y solo sería un reloj con luz.


Saludos


----------



## PEF

Uffff... qué razón tienes!!! entonces, le agrego el "stop" con algo como "temporizador con luz y botón de stop/paro".. algo por el estilo


----------



## la_machy

Tal vez ''temporizador con luz e interruptor''

*interruptor, ra *


adj. Que interrumpe.
(En otras palabras que para o detiene la acción)

Espero te sirva.


Saludos


----------



## PEF

Perfecto!! síiii, eso era lo que necesitaba.

Mil gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## la_machy

De nada PEF.

Te aseguro que yo también aprendí


Saludos


----------

